# Clipless Shoes for Wide Feet?



## DZickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey guys, got my bike a few months ago and loving it! I am now looking to upgrade to some clipless pedals. 

My only problem is that i have wide feet 2e in some shoes and 4e in others... I noticed that all of the shoes that i had to try on were a little too tight and seeing if anyone had or could recommend a shoe that comes in wider sizes. I was reading that the SIDI shoes came in wider widths, i was just seeing if there are any other brands that come in wider widths. I dont mind paying for SIDI i was just seeing what other options i have. 

I am most likely going with the Shimano SLX pedals fyi.

Thanks!

-Dan


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

Specialized has "wide" (and Narrow) sizes in at least some models.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=39459&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927


----------



## loydfl (Jan 5, 2006)

I am a 2E/4E type of guy and I found the Specialized shoes too narrow. I wore a pair of their wide shoes for 4 years and tore out around my little toe on both feet. I switched to a pair of the SIDI Dominator Mega shoes and couldn't be happier. I have heard that the Lake brand shoes come in wide widths, but have no experience with them.


----------



## Brace1 (Jan 12, 2004)

I had Shimano (M-220's) and now Time MXE's that both had wide toe boxes for my Fred Flintstone feet.


----------



## DZickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, ill take a look into those brands and hopefully go test some out soon.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

I have wide feet and just purchased a pair of Northwave Rebels. They fit much better than the Specialized wides and were way more affordable than Sidi shoes.


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lake Mx170-- 

I have freakishly wide feet and these are great. Ive tried bontys, spesh, sidi, shimano and these take the cake. Interesting boa closure system as well that has been bomb proof so far. Good price as well.


----------

